# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Κωπηλατικο waterrower s3

## teo24

Χαιρετω και παλι την παρεα.Εχουμε το παραπανω κωπηλατικο και δεν δουλευει η οθονη.Υποθετω οτι εκαναν ''πατατα'' με την τροφοδοσια γιατι οταν πηγα να το δω ειχε πανω μια 9v πλακε,ενω ψαχνοντας πληροφοριες βρηκα οτι τελικα δουλευει με 6v με αυτο το pack ...Εβαλα 6v και εκανα λιγους ελεγχους και μονο που μπορουσα,Βρηκα λοιπουν στην R9-R10 και C1 ρευμα μονο απ την μια πλευρα.Λογικα καμμενα δεν ειναι???picture_2019_5_8_21_33_42_574.jpgpicture_2019_5_8_21_33_19_489.jpgIMG_20190508_212338.jpg

----------


## johnnyb

Με τον τρόπο που δοκίμασες μπορείς να ελέγξεις μια ασφάλεια αν είναι καλή και διαρρέεται από  ρεύμα  όχι έναν πυκνωτή ή αντίσταση. Η R10 γράφει 1003 που σημαίνει 100Kohm και σε καμιά περίπτωση μερικά βολτ δεν περνούν στο άλλο άκρο της.

----------

teo24 (09-05-19)

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα.Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Γιαννη για την απαντηση,οντως ετσι το μετρησα σαν μια ασφαλεια με ενα 6v δοκιμαστικο που εχω.Οποτε πρεπει να τα μετρησω με πολυμετρο απ οτι καταλαβα....χρειαζεται ομως να τα αφαιρεσω η μπορω και εκει οπως ειναι???

----------


## johnnyb

Αν εχεις βασικες γνωσεις  παρε πολυμετρο και μετρα  τασεις στα  voltage regulator.  Το  MAX639   που εχεις στη φωτογραφια πρεπει να παιρνει 5v και να βγαζει περιπου 3v

----------

teo24 (09-05-19)

----------


## teo24

Καλημερα σας.Πηρα εχθες ενα πολυμετρο και εκανα καποιες μετρησεις που μου φανηκαν φυσιολογικες.Μονο που σ'αυτο το max639 δεν βρηκα εξοδο τασεως.Με βαση το σχεδιο βρηκα εισοδο τασεως 5,97V στην επαφη 6 και τιποτα αλλο.Θα παρω ενα την Δευτερα να το αλλαξω κι ας ελπισω πως θα ειναι ενταξει...639_p.gif

----------


## teo24

Καλημέρα. Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος που μπορώ να βρω το voltage regulator max639. 3 μαγαζιά που γνωρίζω δεν το έχουν. 1 μόνο μου έκανε υποτιθετε παραγγελία απ έξω αλλά απ τον Μάιο ακόμα έρχετε. Και μου είπε τον Αύγουστο ότι θα το ξαναπαραγγειλει αλλά αυτά έτσι αργούν. Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## johnnyb

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DC-DC-CON...1&isGTR=1#shId

----------

teo24 (13-10-19)

----------


## sotron1

*ΦΑΝΟΣ

*_Εμπόριο Ηλεκτρονικών Ειδών και Εξαρτημάτων
_
Σολωμού 39, Αθήνα

2103803000

----------

teo24 (13-10-19)

----------


## teo24

Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2.Θα κοιταξω της Αθηνας γιατι δεν το χω με ηλεκτρονικες αγορες και ebay.

----------


## sotron1

> Σας ευχαριστω και τους 2.Θα κοιταξω της Αθηνας γιατι δεν το χω με ηλεκτρονικες αγορες και ebay.


Ενημέρωσε μας εάν μπορείς.

----------


## teo24

Aν και περασες αρκετος καιρος το καταφερα να το φτιαξω.Τελικα ηταν οντως το max639 που εφταιγε,Ο ΦΑΝΟΣ αψογος,10 μερες περιπου μου ειπε ανναμονη και το εφερε συντομοτερα,Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους για την βοηθεια!!!

----------

